# Isop



## Steve_R (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi,

I have been reading the post's regarding education, is there anyone with children at ISOP that can give a good over view from the childs perspective??

Are they happy?? Are they learning to speak Greek?? Do they mix with Greek Children?? After school clubs?? ( that they want to attend)

Was the transition easy for them?? (from the UK to Cyprus)

It would be great to hear the views from the Children, I think we all know as parents we want the best for them, but what do they think???

My Daughter is 10 years old, 11 July.

Look Forward to ???????


----------



## snowbunny (Apr 13, 2009)

Steve_R said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been reading the post's regarding education, is there anyone with children at ISOP that can give a good over view from the childs perspective??
> 
> ...


Hi Steve,

We have 2 girls 10 &12yrs old at ISOP. They just started in Sept last year and we have found it to be a very good school so far, with no complaints. They both have a greek language lesson every day and are doing very well with them. We are an Australian family-the only one at the school at the moment- and the girls have friends that are Greek, British, Russian,Brazilian, there is quite a mix of nationalities at the school and they seem to mix very well from our girls experience anyway. I suppose a lot of the Greek kids stick together a bit as most of them have known each other for a long time, but there are also a lot of British kids that have grown up here and gone to greek school for primary years and then moved to the private school for High school and because of this they are fully bi-lingual and can blend in right across the board! I have found this has been a great incentive for our kids to learn their Greek without me having to pester them too much . The teachers seem very capable and approachable - both by me and my girls are happy to communicate with them about anything that they need to as well. The transition was fine for them as well as we have actually just come from 3 years in Dubai, so they were a bit more prepared for the change and cultural adjustment, although, they still find it nerve-racking to be starting a new school in a new country - it's a huge thing for them as kids.
There are afternoon clubs offered as well, some are free an others have a fee attached. The school is quite new and our kids love the open plan of the school as they feel it's like very "airy" (to quote one of them). The kids are at school so I can't get them to comment, but I can definitely say that our girls are very happy there with both the teachers and the friends they have made. The only real complaint from them would be that they have to wear a tie with their winter uniform!!!
Hope this helps.


----------



## Steve_R (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Snowbunny,
Thankyou so much, an answer from the kids point of view. I am now alot happier for my Daughter, and will show her your mail.

If you feel we could benefit from any other views/pointers then please forward, it would be great to hear them.

We are moving to Paphos 8th July 2010.


Thanks Once Again!!
Kind Regards
Steve,Becky,Hope


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Steve_R said:


> Hi Snowbunny,
> Thankyou so much, an answer from the kids point of view. I am now alot happier for my Daughter, and will show her your mail.
> 
> If you feel we could benefit from any other views/pointers then please forward, it would be great to hear them.
> ...


Steve I have removed your email address as it leaves you open to spammers who trawl forums for addresses.
You now have enough posts to communicate with snow bunny via private message which is much safer for you both.

Veronica


----------



## Steve_R (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Jac (May 4, 2008)

Hi,
I have asked about the costs for ISOP:- for Year 9 = 6042E and Year 10 = 6286E for a year, there are extra costs too, registration 340E, and enrollment 240E, etc etc.

If you have more than 1 child attending you get a 10% discount for the second child.

Good luck.

Best wishes

Jac


----------



## Steve_R (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info, sounds to me like the school dont have set rates, I was told euro 5533 this year Daughter is 10 years.

Regards
Steve


----------



## Jac (May 4, 2008)

Hi Steve,

The cost will increase as the child gets older, my boys are 13, and 15 years old - which is academic year 9, and year 10.

Your daughter will be in a much lower year group, therefore less of a charge.

Regards


Jac


----------



## Steve_R (Aug 29, 2009)

Light Bulb Moment! Thanks for the info!!

Regards
Steve


----------



## nowytarg (Mar 19, 2012)

snowbunny said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> We have 2 girls 10 &12yrs old at ISOP. They just started in Sept last year and we have found it to be a very good school so far, with no complaints. They both have a greek language lesson every day and are doing very well with them. We are an Australian family-the only one at the school at the moment- and the girls have friends that are Greek, British, Russian,Brazilian, there is quite a mix of nationalities at the school and they seem to mix very well from our girls experience anyway. I suppose a lot of the Greek kids stick together a bit as most of them have known each other for a long time, but there are also a lot of British kids that have grown up here and gone to greek school for primary years and then moved to the private school for High school and because of this they are fully bi-lingual and can blend in right across the board! I have found this has been a great incentive for our kids to learn their Greek without me having to pester them too much . The teachers seem very capable and approachable - both by me and my girls are happy to communicate with them about anything that they need to as well. The transition was fine for them as well as we have actually just come from 3 years in Dubai, so they were a bit more prepared for the change and cultural adjustment, although, they still find it nerve-racking to be starting a new school in a new country - it's a huge thing for them as kids.
> There are afternoon clubs offered as well, some are free an others have a fee attached. The school is quite new and our kids love the open plan of the school as they feel it's like very "airy" (to quote one of them). The kids are at school so I can't get them to comment, but I can definitely say that our girls are very happy there with both the teachers and the friends they have made. The only real complaint from them would be that they have to wear a tie with their winter uniform!!!
> Hope this helps.


Hi Snowbunny,
I know this tread is quite old now but I am hoping you are still living and enjoying Paphos. My family and I have been living in Dubai for 4 years and now thinking about relocating to Paphos. We have been looking at the ISOP as the possible school for our 2 boys age 4 & 6. Please tell me how do you find Cyprus especially after living in Dubai yourself, were you able to easily settled down, is there anything you miss?

Hope we can stay in touch.


----------

